# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " عاشق الحصن " ضيف كرسي الاعتراف

## العالي عالي

*



أهلا ومرحبا بكم اخواني واخواتي الكرام اعضاء شبكة  منتديات الحصن الأردنية 

 وهانحن على بساط من الاخوة الصادقة نلتقي ......

 نلتقي لنجدد عهود الوفاء لمن هم أوفياء لهذا الصرح .......

 نعود ونحن نحمل معنا أزاهير روض لم تزل ....

 تنشر العبير الفواح و تنور لنا كل زاوية من زوايا المنتدى  الغاالي .....

 حيث البسمه ... حيث الصفاء ...

 يســرنا أن نقـدم لـكم

 ضيف كرسي الاعتراف 

شخصية مرحه غنيه عن التعريف عضو رائع وجميل ونشيط
لن أطيل .. وأترك لكم .. هذا الموضوع ..
  للكشف عن الجانب الذي لا نعرفه عن ضيفنا الغاليي على قلبي 
  الذي إستحق بجدارة بأن يكون ضيفنا في كرسي الاعتراف 

عاشق الحصن

 مرحبـاً بـ  الغاليي
  وأهلاً وسهلاً بك في " كرسي الإعتراف "

  وقبـل أن نتركـك مـع اسئلـة "الاعضاء"
  تفضل بذكر البطاقه الشخصيه الكاملة 






  نتمنـى لك قضاء أسعد الأوقات 
  فـي " كرسي الإعتراف "



*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

شكرا لك اخي عالي على هذه المقدمه الرائعه

الاسم زيد ابو لبده
السكن اربد الحي الشمالي حنينا

ادرس في جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه كلية الحصن الجامعيه

بتخصص المحاسبه

وانا خريج على الفصل الثاني ان شاء الله على خير

وانا جاهز لأسئلتكم اخوتي الاعضاء

----------


## العالي عالي

*يلي السؤال المعتاد

شكل وزارة من اعضاء المنتدي 
*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

شو اكتر اشي بتكره بالناس 
هاي مقبلات بس استنى علي بعدين

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> *يلي السؤال المعتاد
> 
> شكل وزارة من اعضاء المنتدي 
> *


العالي وزير الدفاع
بنت الشديفات وزيرة الغذاء 
تحسه عسكريه وزير الاعلام
شمعة امل وزيرة العدل
معاذ ملحم وزير خارجيه
اميرة قوس النصر وزيرة الثقافه والمتحدث الرسمي باسم المجلس
حسان القضاه وزير الاتصالات و تكنولوجيا المعلومات
بياض الثلج وزيرة الماليه
جنتل مان وزير الشباب
انوسه وزيرة المحبه
و الباقي ما يعتب علي

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> شو اكتر اشي بتكره بالناس 
> هاي مقبلات بس استنى علي بعدين



اهلا وسهلا فيكي يا ام المناسف

اكثر شي هو الخيانه بكل اشكالها و انواعها

----------


## العالي عالي

*ما رأيك بالمنسف 
*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

المنسف هو الاكله المفضله لبنت الشديفات
ويعتبر من افضل الاكلات 
طبعا تراه كثيرا في الاعراس و الاتراح

----------


## العالي عالي

*ما رأيك بمنتديات الحصن الاردنية
*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> العالي وزير الدفاع
> بنت الشديفات وزيرة الغذاء 
> تحسه عسكريه وزير الاعلام
> شمعة امل وزيرة العدل
> معاذ ملحم وزير خارجيه
> اميرة قوس النصر وزيرة الثقافه والمتحدث الرسمي باسم المجلس
> حسان القضاه وزير الاتصالات و تكنولوجيا المعلومات
> بياض الثلج وزيرة الماليه
> جنتل مان وزير الشباب
> ...


اول اشي اسمي تحية عسكريه مش تحسه عسكريه نفسي افهم في وزير بستلم كل مرة وزارة مختلقة كليا عن قبلها عند بنت شديفات كنت وزير الأشغال وهسه وزير الأعلام ما علينا 


زيود شو أكثر فلم بتحب تحضره ؟


مين هو يلي بتفضل بمزح من لأعضاء تدقو قتله ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

طيب شو تعمل بوقت فراغك 
وطلعت وزيرة الغذاء من هون وطالع ما في اكل الا المنسف وما بتشربو الا اللبن وبتطاوشو بالجميد

----------


## تاج النساء

والله نيالي اني وزيرة المحبة يا زوق  :04f8b3e14f: 
مين مطربك المفضل؟؟  :Icon29:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

ماذا يعنيلك كل من :
جنتل مان 
العالي عالي
شذى الياسمين
بنت الشديفات
كليه الحصن 
..

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> *ما رأيك بمنتديات الحصن الاردنية
> *


وجدت فيها اناس يفهموني
وجدت فيها انس يشعرون معي بفرح او بحزن

فهي نبض الروح 
وملتقى الاحبه 
حيث يلتقي فيها
الجميع كأخوه
يتشاطرون كل شيء بينهم
وبذلك تستحق ان تكون دوما بيتي الثاني ان لم يتكن البيت الاول

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> اول اشي اسمي تحية عسكريه مش تحسه عسكريه نفسي افهم في وزير بستلم كل مرة وزارة مختلقة كليا عن قبلها عند بنت شديفات كنت وزير الأشغال وهسه وزير الأعلام ما علينا 
> 
> 
> زيود شو أكثر فلم بتحب تحضره ؟
> 
> 
> مين هو يلي بتفضل بمزح من لأعضاء تدقو قتله ؟


ما انا بعرف انه اسمك تحيه عسكريه 
بس كانت خطأ كتابي ايش اعمل انا يعني

اما بالنسبه للأفلام انا بحب افلام الحربيه اللي فيها قتال و الاكشن 
اما كفلم محدد ما في 

اما العضو بدي ادقه قتله مزح فهو معاذ ملحم 
وبحكيله ليش من زمان ما شفتك

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> طيب شو تعمل بوقت فراغك 
> وطلعت وزيرة الغذاء من هون وطالع ما في اكل الا المنسف وما بتشربو الا اللبن وبتطاوشو بالجميد


وقت فراغي بقضيه على المنتدى 

احسن
لو بعرف انك بدك تعملي فينا هيك ما خليتك وزيرة غذاء

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> والله نيالي اني وزيرة المحبة يا زوق 
> مين مطربك المفضل؟؟


العفو يا انوس بس هاي هي الحقيقه

بالنسبه للمطرب المفضل فهو فضل شاكر
واحيانا بسمع لحاتم العراقي

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> ماذا يعنيلك كل من :
> جنتل مان 
> 
> الاخ الذي لم تلده امك
> 
> العالي عالي
> 
> الصديق و الاخ اللذي احببته من قلبي
> 
> ...


 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## العالي عالي

*[align=center]ما هي أهم القيم بحياتك؟ 
من هو قدوتك بالحياة؟ 
ما هي أمنيتك بالحياة ؟ 
ماذا تفعل عندما تشعر بالحزن؟ 
ماذا تفعل عندما تشعر بالسعادة؟ 
من هو الانسان السعيد بنظرك؟ 
أين تحب أن تسكن ؟ 
عبر بكلمة واحدة عن الحياة!!! 
[/align]*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

*ما هي أهم القيم بحياتك؟*
*الاخلاق الحسنه*

* من هو قدوتك بالحياة؟* 

*كل شخص تحدى الصعاب ليصل الى هدفه*

* ما هي أمنيتك بالحياة ؟* 

*انه اخذ اللي بحبها*

* ماذا تفعل عندما تشعر بالحزن؟* 

*بقعد لحالي و بطنش الدنيا وبسمع بعض الاغاني الحزينه*

* ماذا تفعل عندما تشعر بالسعادة؟* 

*اجتمع بكل من احب لاحتفل معهم بسعادتي*

* من هو الانسان السعيد بنظرك؟* 

*الانسان السعيد هو الانسان الذي يقوم بتحقيق كل احلامه*

* أين تحب أن تسكن ؟* 

*في اي مكان ما بتفرق بس المهم يكون قريب منك يا عالي*

* عبر بكلمة واحدة عن الحياة!!!* 

*الحياه هي الحب و الامل*


 :Encore:  :Encore:  :Encore:

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]1- اقرب الاعضاء والعضوات لقلبك في المنتدى 

2- الاعضاء الي يرفعون ضغطك كتير اذكر اسماء 

3- شو اكبر فرحه فرحتها   في حياتك

4- هل تعتقد بان المنتدى وصل الى المستوى المرجو منه ؟؟؟

5- ما أجمل زهرة في حياتك؟ 

6- هل تجد روح التعاون بين طاقم الاشراف والاعضاء ؟

7- هل تؤمن بوجود الصديق الحقيقي 

8- اذا خيرتك الان بين اشي حامض او حلو شو بتختار 


9- هل يمكن ان تجامل على حساب خساره شخصيه 



[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

زيدو 


لو خيروك بين صديق وأخ مين بتختار ؟


شو معنى كل ما يلي ؟ 


التضحية 

المحبة 

الوفاء 

الحزن 

الربيع

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> [align=center]1- اقرب الاعضاء والعضوات لقلبك في المنتدى
> 
> *الاقرب* هو انت يا عالي 
> 
> 2- الاعضاء الي يرفعون ضغطك كتير اذكر اسماء 
> 
> كل الاعضاء خير وبركه وما شاء الله عنهم 
> 
> 3- شو اكبر فرحه فرحتها   في حياتك
> ...


 :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> زيدو 
> 
> *نعم* يا كبير
> 
> 
> لو خيروك بين صديق وأخ مين بتختار ؟
> 
> بالنسبه الي كل صديق هو اخ و كل اخ هو صديق من شان هيك بتمنى اني ما اقع في هالمطب
> 
> ...


 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو أغرب موقف صار معك ؟


شو أكثر اشي بزعجك ؟


لو حبيت تطلع مع صحابك شو المكان يلي بتقترحه عليهم ؟

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> شو أغرب موقف صار معك ؟
> 
> اغرب شي
> لما اترقيت في الشغل السابق و كل العمال و حتى انى استغربت هاد الشي
> مع اني كنت الاحدث في الشركه
> 
> شو أكثر اشي بزعجك ؟
> 
> الالحاح 
> ...


 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طيب لو صديق طلب مساعدة شو بتعمل ؟

----------


## عاشق الحصن

اذا كنت بقدر بفديه بعيوني

----------


## شذى الياسمين

هل كنت تتوقع في يوم من الايام ان تتعرف شخصيا على شذى الياسمين ؟؟
وما كانت ردة فعلك عندما عرفتها ؟؟
وما رأيك بها بشكل عام ؟؟
هل تتمنى ان تتخرج ام انت برغبه بالبقاء مستمرا في دراستك مع وجود العمل المناسب ؟؟
ما رأيك بالقول الشائع : (انه الانسان بتمنى يتخرج من الجامعه وبعد فتره بتمنى يرجعلها ) ؟؟
وبالنهايه بشكرك عالتوقيع اللي مو نازل حاليا بالمنتدى لكنه بعني لي شي كتير وانا بفتخر فيه ..

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ما رأيك ببنت الشديفات او انسه منسف عندما رأيت خلقتها 
 :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> هل كنت تتوقع في يوم من الايام ان تتعرف شخصيا على شذى الياسمين ؟؟
> 
> بصراحه لم اكن اتوقع ان اتعرف اليها نهائيا
> 
> وما كانت ردة فعلك عندما عرفتها ؟؟
> 
> كنت مصدوم لاني بشوفك كتير في الكليه وما كنت اتوقع نك تكوني شذى الياسمين
> 
> وما رأيك بها بشكل عام ؟؟
> ...


 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> ما رأيك ببنت الشديفات او انسه منسف عندما رأيت خلقتها



فتاة ذات شخصيه مرحه و عقلها طبق عقلي ولأول مره من فتره طويله بلاقي بنت عقلها بيطبق مع عقلي

مع العلم ان هناك اختلاف واحد الا وهو اسمها امن المناسف و انا عاشق الحصن

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لأ انت ابو البساس 
 :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

حسابك معي بعدين يا ام المناسف

----------


## بنت الشديفات

dewfahdkjf sdfjhajksd fjhsdfkjas dhf
 :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> dewfahdkjf sdfjhajksd fjhsdfkjas dhf


لا و الله انت لحالك
sjggbsfdjvjsbvhbk;lpokjwkj  5o09 0i ojkikjekrj 9
 :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## بياض الثلج

بنت الشديفات انتي بعدك هون :SnipeR (7): ؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

:Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

وين الاسئله ؟؟؟؟

 :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> وين الاسئله ؟؟؟؟



انو أسئلة ؟؟ :Confused:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> انو أسئلة ؟؟


حاسك مو معزومه

 :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> حاسك مو معزومه



وين معزومة  :Bl (11):

----------


## تاج النساء

شو اسمك؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

زيدو انت قمة في لإبداع شو آخر إبداعتك؟


وبعدين بتحب البطيخ ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اكتب بيت شعر فيو حزن

----------


## تحية عسكريه

زيدو أحكي نكته

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> شو اسمك؟؟



يا ستي انا اسمي زيد ابو لبده

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> زيدو انت قمة في لإبداع شو آخر إبداعتك؟
> 
> *اخر شي الي كتيته قصيده اسمها يا قمر*
> 
> وبعدين بتحب البطيخ ؟
> *
> مين ما بحبه
> 
> وعلى السكين يا بطيخ
> *


 :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:

----------


## تاج النساء

"شو رأيك في الهبلة انوس؟؟؟"

1- باقة ورد لمن تهديها؟؟ 
2- شخص لاترفض له طلبا؟؟
3- من هو توأم روحك؟؟
4- ما لذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج؟؟
5- حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من مجهول فممن تتمنى ان تكون؟؟
6- من هو العضو اللي يستحق انه تقول عنه محبوب بين الاعضاء؟؟ 
7- مين بنظرك بيعمل بجهد بالمنتدى؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

طيب اكتب بيت شعر

----------


## الوسادة

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه هلأ فهمت شو هو هالكرسي اهلين عاشق الحصن*


*ان شالله ما تكون مكررة الأسئلة لأني ما شفت كل الأسئلة* 

.* ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟

. اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟

من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟

لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟

.ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟

.من يسكن قلبك؟

.هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ؟

.هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام؟

.((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

صديقي الغالي زيد ....
اسعد الله مسائك 

شو رايك تطلع معنا بكرة   على مدينة الحسن مع محمد و عبدالله و انا ....

شو رايك بالستايل الجديد للمنتدى 


مين اعز اصدقائك بالحارة 


شو بتحكي كلمة ونصيحه للأعضاء الجدد في المنتدى

----------


## بياض الثلج

أبو الزوز هو انت عالكرسي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :SnipeR (7):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> اكتب بيت شعر فيو حزن



إسمحي لي ياأمل في كلمتين 
كلمتين أبقولها قبل الرحيل

بكرا تنسيني وبغيري تلتقين
لكن أنساكي أنا شيء مستحيل

ياأمل في داخلي جرح دفين 
ماأقدر أرقد لابنهار ولابليل

ياأمل سموني بعدك بالحزين
أمشي وأبكي ياأمل كني هبيل

ياأمل تعبت من كثر الأنين 
أشكي من همي ومن ليلي الطويل

ياأمل وشفيه قلبك مايلين
شعري ذا لو يسمعه صخر(ن) يسيل

ليش صديتي وقمتي تبعدين
وين قولك أول إن مالي مثيل

----------


## معاذ ملحم

جاوب على اسئلتي و اذا ما فيها غلبة ..... ابعثلي الجاوب على ملفي الشخصي

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> زيدو أحكي نكته


هوه فين السؤال 
انا احط ايدي سؤال بتلاقيني فريره
فين السؤال

مع هيكطرح ارد
*محشش يدخن سيجارتين مع بعض سالوه ليش قال  وحده عني وحده عني صديقي المسجون  بعد فتره صار يدخن   سيجاره وحده    قال اكيد  صديقك  خرج  من السجن  قال لا انا بطلت التدخين*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

صديقي الغالي زيد ....
اسعد الله مسائك 

شو رايك تطلع معنا بكرة على مدينة الحسن مع محمد و عبدالله و انا ....

شو رايك بالستايل الجديد للمنتدى 


مين اعز اصدقائك بالحارة 


شو بتحكي كلمة ونصيحه للأعضاء الجدد في المنتدى

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> "شو رأيك في الهبلة انوس؟؟؟"
> 
> انوس انسانه راقيه وبتمنالها التوفيق من كل قلبي
> 
> 1- باقة ورد لمن تهديها؟؟
> 
> لكل اعضاء المنتدى بدون استثناء و لحبيبتي
> 
> 2- شخص لاترفض له طلبا؟؟
> ...


 :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> طيب اكتب بيت شعر



هو كل شوي ما كتبنا
ولا شكله المنسف اثر عليكي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

زيدو شو رأيك بمشوار عالمدنيه الحسن انا واياك ومعاز وحمودة

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> *آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه هلأ فهمت شو هو هالكرسي اهلين عاشق الحصن*
> 
> اهلا اهلا يعني الاستفتاحيه فيي ؟؟
> 
> 
> *ان شالله ما تكون مكررة الأسئلة لأني ما شفت كل الأسئلة* 
> 
> عادخيتا رح بجاوبك
> 
> ...


 :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27): 

على هالاسئله الحلوه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

زيد السؤال بيربحك المليون 
1- مين اكتر عضو بالمنتدى تحب تقرأ مشاركاته
2- مين اكتر عضو بتشوفو حزين 
وبركاتك يا حج اسماعيل

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> صديقي الغالي زيد ....
> اسعد الله مسائك 
> 
> الله يسعدك ويخليك
> 
> شو رايك تطلع معنا بكرة   على مدينة الحسن مع محمد و عبدالله و انا ....
> 
> لأسف يا صديقي لقد كان بودي ولكن ضروووووف العمل تمنع ذلك
> 
> ...



 :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> أبو الزوز هو انت عالكرسي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



لأ مين حكالك هاي اشاعات لا تصدقيها

 :Copy Of Az3ar:  :SnipeR (92):  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :SnipeR (92):  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> صديقي الغالي زيد ....
> اسعد الله مسائك 
> 
> شو رايك تطلع معنا بكرة على مدينة الحسن مع محمد و عبدالله و انا ....
> 
> شو رايك بالستايل الجديد للمنتدى 
> 
> 
> مين اعز اصدقائك بالحارة 
> ...


انا جاوبت عليهم معاذ
شكلك نعست

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> زيدو شو رأيك بمشوار عالمدنيه الحسن انا واياك ومعاز وحمودة



والله يا عبود كان بنفسي بس زي ما شرحت ضروف العمل ما بتسمح  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

طيب سؤالي ليش ما جاوبت عليه 
 :SnipeR (92):  :SnipeR (92):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> زيد السؤال بيربحك المليون 
> 
> ياي مليون انا جاهز
> بس في اختيار متعدد
> 
> 1- مين اكتر عضو بالمنتدى تحب تقرأ مشاركاته
> 
> اه هاد السؤال مدمر
> بصراحه
> ...


 :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلمو على الاجوبه حج الله يطعمك الحج والناس راجعه 
ويطعمك المسف بس يبرد 

 :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> طيب سؤالي ليش ما جاوبت عليه


اي انا ماشي بالترتيب

وانا مش ملحق اسئله

بعدين زي ما بحكو 

التالي للغالي

 :Baeh:  :Baeh:  :Baeh:  :Baeh:  :Baeh:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هههههههههههههه
ولك من وين مشتري دمك ؟

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> يسلمو على الاجوبه حج الله يطعمك الحج والناس راجعه 
> ويطعمك المسف بس يبرد


جمعا يا حجه
بس بالنسبه للمنسف 
شوفي هالدعوه

يارب امك تطبخ منسف قدامك وتربطك بحبل بحيث ما توصلي اله ويضل قدامك خمس ايام واجي انا بلأاخر اوكله
انتي ساعيتها تنجيني وتمشي بالشوارع تنادي يا منسف وينك وينك
يا منسف وينك وينك

 :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هههههههههههههه
مين قلك اعمل هيك قبل ما اشوف طنجرة المنسف بنزرع عند الغاز حتى اتابعه مرحله مرحله 
 :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7): 

رحت على فش غلك 
 :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> هههههههههههههه
> مين قلك اعمل هيك قبل ما اشوف طنجرة المنسف بنزرع عند الغاز حتى اتابعه مرحله مرحله 
> 
> 
> رحت على فش غلك


اول شي رح اعتبره سؤال 
هاي انا رايح لهناك

----------


## بنت الشديفات

زيد شو سر عفويتك وطيبتك ايها البروفيسور المحترم

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> هههههههههههههه
> ولك من وين مشتري دمك ؟



بيجي علب من الصيدليات بحجم

500 ملغم للكبار

250 ملغم لاطغال

تحذير احذرو التقليد
انتبهو الى شعار منتديات الحصن الاردنيه على العبوه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

والله يا زيد انك من الاخر نهفه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مرحبا زيدو جاوب على الاسئله وبصراحه      
هل انت راضي عن نفسك ؟
.هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟
.ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟
.هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟

.هل انت مدمن تفكير؟

.من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه؟

.اذا تم تعيينك ملكا لجميع البلاد العربيه فما اول قرار ستتخذه ؟

.هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟
.ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟

.هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذ عنه انطباع ؟؟

.ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعه في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟

اذا احببت شخصا في الوقت الخطأ وفي المكان الخطأ فماذا تفعل ؟؟


بيكفيك لهون راجعلك بعدين

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> زيد شو سر عفويتك وطيبتك ايها البروفيسور المحترم


السر يكمن في محبتي لاعضاء المنتدى

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> مرحبا زيدو جاوب على الاسئله وبصراحه
> 
> اهلين وتكرم عينك انا رح اجاوبك على كل اشي
> 
> هل انت راضي عن نفسك ؟
> 
> نعم
> 
> .هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟
> ...


 :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

زيدو 

في مره شعرت فيها بالخسارة من حوليك؟


كيف ابرد إمبارح معك ؟

----------


## العالي عالي

وين عاشق  :Eh S(14):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> زيدو 
> 
> في مره شعرت فيها بالخسارة من حوليك؟
> 
> اي نعم و الله 
> و اخر مره اليوم
>  
> كيف ابرد إمبارح معك ؟
> 
> و الله البرد اكلته كله لاني كنت لابس اواعي خفيفه


 :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> وين عاشق


اعتبره سؤال

ها انا هنا يا ايها الفتى 
قل لي ماذا تريد  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

زيدوع انتا محترم ؟



زيدوع شو أكثر اكله بتنسا حالك فيها ؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مرحبا عاشق الحصن كيفك اليوم 
1- اذا طلب منك الدكتور بحث صعب شو تعمل 
2- شو هوايتك المفضله
3- لما تزعل من شخص ترضى بسرعة ولا لأ  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

زيدو لو واحد صارحك بشغله بتزعل والا شو ؟


زيدو لو الحياة فيه أمل لترجع للماضي شو بتعمل هذيك اللحظة ؟


زيدو شو أكثر أغنية أثرت فيك ؟

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> زيدوع انتا محترم ؟
> 
> انا ما رح اجاوبك على هالسؤال
> رح اترك الاجابه لباقي الاعضاء
>  
> زيدوع شو أكثر اكله بتنسا حالك فيها ؟
> 
> بصراحه
> المنسف !!!!



 :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> مرحبا عاشق الحصن كيفك اليوم 
> 
> الحمد لله عايشين
> 
> 1- اذا طلب منك الدكتور بحث صعب شو تعمل 
> 
> بعمل البحث وبناقشه مع الدكتور
> 
> 2- شو هوايتك المفضله
> ...


 :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> زيدو لو واحد صارحك بشغله بتزعل والا شو ؟
> 
> انا ما بزعل من الصراحه
> 
> زيدو لو الحياة فيه أمل لترجع للماضي شو بتعمل هذيك اللحظة ؟
> 
> كتير شغلات لحتى ما اخلي الفرصه تروح مني مره تانيه
> 
> زيدو شو أكثر أغنية أثرت فيك ؟
> ...


 :SnipeR (92):  :SnipeR (92):  :SnipeR (92):  :SnipeR (92):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مرحبا جديدة عاشق الحصن 
اكيد سمعت اغنية جورج شكراً ازا سمعتها هل اثرت فيك وشو نوع التغيير 
راجعلك  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## العالي عالي

شو صار بالاسئلة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

عاشق الحصن 
سؤال اليوم 
ليش ما تدخل على المنتدى ؟
لو كان عندك يود شو تعمل فيو 
لو خيروك بين التوجيهي والجامعه شو تختار 
لو طلبو منك تطلع بعثه شو اول مكان يخطر على بالك ؟
شو اكتر اكله ما بتحبها 
شو يعنيلك الزيت والزعتر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

زيد شو بعينلك واحد دمه زنخ ؟

----------


## بياض الثلج

ابو الزوز ... ما هي نظرتك للحياة بالسابق والآن ... ماذا اختلف عليك !!!

ما هي الصعوبات التي تواجها يوميا ؟؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

ماذا تفعل عندما تفقد شيء ثمين للغاية

واغلى شيء رمزي عندك

----------


## بنت الشديفات

عاشق الحصن ما بعرف ليش ما رديت على اسئلتنا 
 :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> مرحبا جديدة عاشق الحصن 
> اكيد سمعت اغنية جورج شكراً ازا سمعتها هل اثرت فيك وشو نوع التغيير 
> راجعلك



اهي اكيد مؤثره هالاغنيه
واثرت فيني بكثيييييير شغلات

اهلا وسهلا فيكي لما ترجعي

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> شو صار بالاسئلة



دار مين بدك

صدقني انهم رحلو  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> دار مين بدك
> 
> صدقني انهم رحلو


 
 الله لا يوطرزلك دمك مثل العسل

----------


## anoucha

كيفك وليش وميش رد لشوف

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> عاشق الحصن 
> 
> نعم
> 
> سؤال اليوم
> 
> اكيد يحتاج الى اجابة اليوم
> 
> ليش ما تدخل على المنتدى ؟
> ...


 :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو أكثر إذاعة بتحب تسمعها ؟

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> زيد شو بعينلك واحد دمه زنخ ؟



بيعنيلي انه الله يكون بعون اهله عليه  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> ابو الزوز ... ما هي نظرتك للحياة بالسابق والآن ... ماذا اختلف عليك !!!
> 
> الحياه بالسابق تمتاز بالبساطه اما الان فهي مليئه بالتعقيدات
> 
> و اللي اختلف علي انه حياتي صارت مليانه بالتعقيدات اللي مش قادرين نخليها تصير ابسط 
> 
> ما هي الصعوبات التي تواجها يوميا ؟؟؟
> 
> اكبر صعوبه هي انه اصحا الصبح و اطلع على الكليه
> لاني بمدفع وما بصحى



 :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:  :Icon29:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> ماذا تفعل عندما تفقد شيء ثمين للغاية
> 
> واغلى شيء رمزي عندك



اجلس وافكر فيه 
كيف فقدته ومتى فقدته والسبب في فقدانه
فإذا استطعت بعد تفكير عميق ان اعيده فإني عندها اشعر بمن ملك الدنيا زاذا لم استطع يبقى في ذاكرتي طوال ما حييت

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> عاشق الحصن ما بعرف ليش ما رديت على اسئلتنا


وين السؤال

اه 
ما انا هيني برد
 :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> كيفك وليش وميش رد لشوف



هيك ومنشان و علشان 

وردينا شو رأيك

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> شو أكثر إذاعة بتحب تسمعها ؟




فن اف ام

----------


## تاج النساء

وبعدين ليش هيك الحياة بتسكرها من كل النواحي...؟؟

لو واجهت خيانة من انسان تعشقه ماذا تفعل؟؟

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> وبعدين ليش هيك الحياة بتسكرها من كل النواحي...؟؟
> 
> اول اسي اهلين انوس
> الدنيا ما بتسكرها بالعكس
> احنا مش فاهمين كيف الدنيا ماشيه
> وبإعتقادي انه كل انسان يستطيع فهم الدنيا من منظوره الخاص ومن الناس لا يفهمها الا متأخرا
> 
> لو واجهت خيانة من انسان تعشقه ماذا تفعل؟؟
> 
> ...


 :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## بياض الثلج

مين حابب يقعد عالكرسي :Copy Of Az3ar: 

اذا ما في حدا قعدوني انا :SnipeR (60):

----------


## afef

انااا لو ما في مانع  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> مين حابب يقعد عالكرسي
> 
> اذا ما في حدا قعدوني انا


له يا  هناء غالي و الطلب رخيص اببشري




> انااا لو ما في مانع



afef لساتك جديده حرام تكوني هون على الكرسي على طول

----------


## afef

اوكي سوري انا اسفة كتييير  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

لا يا afef كونك عضو جديد مش قصدي انك تزعل مني

لا لانك جديد ما حد رح يسألك

----------

